
When a data scientist starts drawing after a decade off: Two years in 17 images - searine
http://imgur.com/a/t0nHF
======
searine
Some stats for the numbers folks :

8 sketchbooks. Every page filled front and back, cover to cover.

Broke 5 bic mechanical pencils

Went through 35 pencil lead refills, which is about 420 pencil leads.

Wore down 2 nubs on my tablet pen.

Went through about 30 red color pencils, and about 5 green ones.

Went through a box of Blackwing 602 pencils.

Bought a vintage 1970s Panasonic Point-o-matic pencil sharpener that feels
like it runs on diesel.

Got 15 copic markers and 2 refills bought so far.

Upgraded from a wacom intuous 2 to a Huion 19inch display tablet.

